
Zoom Is Giving K-12 Schools His Videoconferencing Tools for Free - tosh
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2020/03/13/zoom-video-coronavirus-eric-yuan-schools/
======
sushid
Why is this puff piece even on HN? I literally rolled my eyes when I read

> “They told me they’d connect with my team, and I said, ‘no, I’ll do that for
> you,’” said Yuan, reached by Zoom at the San Jose, California-area home that
> is now his office for the foreseeable future. “I did it manually myself.”

------
tibbydudeza
Interesting to note that Zoom R&D is in China ... might be a concern for some
types of companies i.r.o the uncalled for in my personal opinion paranoia
around Huawei.

